

Pivot.js - fibo
http://rjackson.github.io/pivot.js/
JavaScript pivot table lib I just used for a project: works fine.
======
chrismorgan
For me, with a maximized Firefox window in Ubuntu on my 1680x1050 laptop, the
page is just _exactly_ the right length that when I get to the bottom of the
page the subnav becomes sticky, and it's got margin bugs whereby it _doesn 't
fill up the space where it was_ ( _surely_ Bootstrap got that right?
Apparently not), which shortens the page length, causing it to come unsticky
again... end result: I can't access the summary row at the bottom of the
table.

~~~
donutdan4114
Ditto, cannot scroll down the page.

------
macmac
PivotTable.js
[https://github.com/nicolaskruchten/pivottable](https://github.com/nicolaskruchten/pivottable)
looks cool too.

------
minghai
Nice work, it's very lightweight. I have a heavy pure javascript
implementation exactly like excel at

webpivottable.com

bi2.io

If you want more functionality that Pivot.js in your web application, you can
give it a try.

